# Port Huron, MI 4 years old f/s SURRENDER. Terrified



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

***Urgent***(9/29/2014)
St. Clair County Animal Control RESCUE LIST:
3378 Griswold Rd,
Port Huron, MI 48060.
Phone: 810-984-3155...

(Are you KIDDING ME!!!)
12309: G Shep, Blk/Tan, Spayed, 4 yrs, Owned Jewell, 2015-06-02, Owner Give Up- Kept inside, Housebroke..sometimes, spayed, good with kids, microchipped, NO CATS. Very timid

Poor girl looks scared to death in this photo. Please share.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:bump: for this poor girl


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Adopted!!!


----------



## ShastinaMama (Sep 6, 2014)

YAY! :happyboogie:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

double yay!!!!!!!!!


----------

